# [Theme] Thirdeye For Hp Touchpad - Cm7



## tgwaste (Jun 27, 2011)

This theme is for HP Touchpad running CM7 ONLY!
Version numbers will correspond to CM7 version numbers.

*ThirdEye effects the following:*
*o* The Status Bar
*o* Browser.apk
*o* Calendar.apk
*o* Contacts.apk
*o* Email.apk
*o* Gmail.apk
*o* Mms.apk
*o* Settings.apk
*o* SystemUI.apk
*o* Vending.apk
*o* Adds 1% Battery Increments
*o* Adds Smooth Charge for Battery Charging

*To install:*
*o* MAKE A BACKUP!
*o* copy zip to sdcard
*o* boot into clockworkmod
*o* install zip from sdcard
*o* reboot

*Download:* thirdeye.cm7.1.0.a2.1.tp.zip

*Download:* thirdeye.cm7.1.0.a3.tp.zip

If you get an error when installing: In recovery go to advanced -> fix permissions - then try again

buy me beer!


----------



## tgwaste (Jun 27, 2011)

reserved


----------



## quake101 (Sep 29, 2011)

Screenshots?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

tgwaste said:


> This theme is for HP Touchpad running CM7 ONLY!
> Version numbers will correspond to CM7 version numbers.
> 
> ThirdEye effects the following:
> ...


Nice to see this!


----------



## tgwaste (Jun 27, 2011)

updated to alpha3


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Can I use this if I stay on Alpha 2?


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Very cool.
I like the "down the road" wallpaper too. I have a series of photographs based on looking down a road. I give out small sized photographs for free so, if want any of them for your themes let me know. 
..and cool theme, thanks!


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Installation of 2.1 went fine for me, but when the device booted up, there were all these errors and every program was force closing. I;m restoring my backup now.


----------



## tgwaste (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive been having issues with the new alpha3 so I put a link to the alpha2 version of the theme back in the OP.


----------

